# S04 stuck brew at 1020



## Mozz (19/8/15)

Never brewed with S04 and gave it a run this last batch. All LME plus steeped crystal for an English bitter ale fermented at 18C. 
Before pitching I did a quick search on people's views of S04 and found 2 camps. Those that love it and those that have stuck worts at around 1020. Yay- I fall into the latter group.
I was so careful to rehydrate the yeast at 30C, sit for 20 min then slowly adjust temp to about 22 with aliquot a of chilled wort so not to shock it. All I can think is I stirred it at the start of rehydration which apparently is a no no because it introduces oxygen and thereby kicks the yeast to start utilising its energy reserves (something I read in Palmers book) which is about the whole extent of my knowledge. 

So why? Is rehydrating that temperamental. I pitched 22g into 40L at 1050 so amount should be fine. I've bumped temp to 20C but no drop in gravity last 3 days.

Thinking of pitching a satchet of Nottingham to try finish it, or should I just keg as is?

Cheers


----------



## Mozz (19/8/15)

Forgot to mention I'm also careful to oxygenate the wort before pitching.


----------



## GalBrew (19/8/15)

A good way to keep s-04 going is 1. To over pitch, say 2 packs. 2. Keep increasing the fermentation temp bit by bit as fermentation progresses. You have to keep on top of it, but if actively managed you can get good attenuation out of it.


----------



## kaiserben (19/8/15)

Have had issues myself. And my next 5 batches will all be use S-04 (I'm a glutton for punishment). 

I don't have the equipment to control ferment temp, but temps have been plenty warm enough at 20C ambient air temp in a insulated chamber (and that air temp rises a few degrees during the active stages of the ferment, before going back to 20C again after that). 

I'm assuming/hoping it's been due to not enough O2 in the wort. (so now I've got an pure O2 set up top counter that. Plus I'll use 2 x sachets and rehydrate every time).


----------



## Alex.Tas (19/8/15)

Also, as you have probably read during your research, a gentle stir to rouse the yeast, but not too violent as to splash the wort coupled with a temp rise can help you get it to drop below 1.020. It has worked for me in the past. It happened to me too recently with WLP380 at 1.018.


----------



## contrarian (19/8/15)

One of the great things about S04 is that it is highly flocculent which can lead to very clear beer but also can result in it dropping out prior to FG being reached. Normally a swirl of the fermenter and raising the temperature a few degrees will get it going again or a gentle stir with a sanitised spoon. If it is being really stubborn 50-100g of sugar dissolved in boiling water and then added to the fermenter followed by a swirl has never failed me yet but I have only ever resorted to that approach once.


----------



## S.E (19/8/15)

contrarian said:


> has never failed me yet but I have only ever resorted to that approach once.


[SIZE=11pt]I like that last bit. So 100% success rate then.  [/SIZE]


----------



## Nick667 (19/8/15)

I have a recipe that needs an S-04 style yeast. recipe calls for Yorkshire ale style. I have tested it with US-05 and it is looking good. Any ideas on a yeast other than 04 that will do the damage without pampering? Got temp control.


----------



## Alex.Tas (19/8/15)

Nick667 said:


> I have a recipe that needs an S-04 style yeast. recipe calls for Yorkshire ale style. I have tested it with US-05 and it is looking good. Any ideas on a yeast other than 04 that will do the damage without pampering? Got temp control.


Wyeast 1469 west Yorkshire gets my vote for a Yorkshire ale yeast.




contrarian said:


> One of the great things about S04 is that it is highly flocculent which can lead to very clear beer but also can result in it dropping out prior to FG being reached.


Wyeast 1968 shares this attribute too unfortunately. 
I had a starter of this on a stir plate and after turning it off, i reckon 95% of the yeast flocculated in 10 seconds. 

good bit of discussion here for you Mozz: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/69537-uk-liquid-yeast/


----------



## Rocker1986 (19/8/15)

I'm in the latter camp as well... if I had a dollar for every time I read about a stalled ferment with this yeast I could retire 30 years early. :lol: I've given up on it now, there are myriad other options out there that don't have the issues and/or don't need a kick up the arse every day to make them work properly.


----------



## Mozz (19/8/15)

Once again AHB is the bomb. Thanks for all the tips. Going to give it a gentle stir to raise the yeast and knock the temp up another degree to 21C.
Failing that I'm about to pitch some coopers yeast into a starter and throw that in.
If it's that temperamental I might avoid it in future unless this beer tastes something awesome!


----------



## contrarian (19/8/15)

S.E said:


> I like that last bit. So 100% success rate then.


Every other time a swirl and increasing the temp a couple of degrees did the trick! But yes 100% strike rate so far


----------



## Mozz (19/8/15)

Also I'll throw in a plug for the FB page Welly2 just set up for Darwin Brewers 
https://www.facebook...11949688877153/
It would be good to get a few brewers up here out of the woodwork. Maybe taste a few different brews from people and share info on techniques and buys.


----------



## Mozz (19/8/15)

Well I stirred an hour ago and now it's bubbling at 1 per second.! Has done nothing for about 4 days. I'm impressed. Will see what gravity gets to in a couple of days. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## indica86 (19/8/15)

MJ's British Ale doesn't stall and works very well


----------



## Nick667 (20/8/15)

indica86 said:


> MJ's British Ale doesn't stall and works very well


Using that as well but it is quite neutral. S-04 is quite a fruity yeast have you tried M79 Burton Union? Would it be a good replacement?


----------



## indica86 (20/8/15)

Yes, it goes well. Some reports of Belgian spiciness from it but I did not get that.


----------



## Mozz (24/8/15)

So final on this brew. After the stir last week it seemed to get active but the FG didn't drop so just thinking it was from stirring up the CO2. 
I ended up pitching a 500mL starter of Coopers yeast. That got it moving. The FG dropped to 1016 and I'm calling it done. 
I've got 2 brews conditioning in the fermenters at the moment. Same recipe but one has the SO4 and the other had Nottingham. The taste from the fermenters is basically identical to me so will probably stay with Nottingham in future.
Read Alex.Tas link to English Ale yeasts and the idea I'd need to reoxygenate at 16 hrs and/or rouse continually to get good attenuation.... Anyway I'll keep it simple for now.


----------

